# CK Home Insurance - Prize Draw



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

We'd like to wish every member a Happy New Year! What better way to kick off the new year than with a member offer.

Ask us for a home insurance quote before 28/02/14 to enter yourself into our draw to WIN a fantastic experience - *The View from The Shard and a three course meal for you and a friend at Marco Pierre White's Steak and Ale House in Bishopsgate*.

Secure your chance of winning this amazing day out by calling us FREE on 0800 917 2274. To get the full benefit, please quote CODE: 684 and find out how much you could save when you switch to Chris Knott Home Insurance.

Full prize details at: http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/competition/2014/shard.html


----------

